# Ladies, I need your help... Makeup advice please



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

I've never really been one to wear any makeup. It was never allowed by my mother while living in her home. If I did wear any, she'd call me names like a "streetwalker". Anyways, I never got into it until now.

The problem is that I do not like the makeup bought at the general stores like cover girl or whatever brands.

What's the best makeup to use? I'm looking for a nice foundation, mascara that does not clump or run, maybe eyeliner, and a coverup powder. 

I'd like to look like the women who wear makeup on TV. I'm not going to overdo it and cake my face with it, I just want the best brands out there.

I'm doing this because I'd like a change. Thank you.


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

Oh, I do allow my girls to wear makeup. It's not forbidden in our home as long as they don't go too heavy on the eye makeup and look like a raccoon.


----------



## Waking up to life (Nov 29, 2012)

Don't bother with drugstore stuff...go to a department store or a Sephora if you have one near you and let them try makeup on you. First of all, they can help you choose the right color, so you don't waste your money on a Covergirl type thing at the drugstore when you try it on and realize it's not the correct shade. There's more than finding the right shade as far as light, medium, dark...you also have to factor in whether your skin's undertone is more pink or more yellow. Secondly, if you're not used to putting on makeup, they can also show you the right way to apply it so it doesn't look overdone or cakey. 

My very favorite makeup is Bare Minerals. Second in line is Estée Lauder. Both of these are more pricey than drugstore stuff, but they last a long time and you know it's the right color for you when you buy it. Well worth the extra $ IMO.


----------



## CantePe (Oct 5, 2011)

Emani mineral make up. All natural, no talc powders used, all plant based.

Only make up I can wear without breaking out into a rash.


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

I won't buy the drugstore makeup for myself, I do but it for my girls since they go through it so fast. I did buy my oldest a set of bare minerals for Christmas this past year, but she doesn't live here any longer now that she's an adult. Otherwise, she is responsible for her own makeup.

What about mascara? Is there a really nice mascara that does not clump? I bought some prescriptives beyond long about 5-6 years ago and it's been discontinued. I saw one for sale at $60, but there's no way I'd spend that on mascara.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

I would go to a department store where they have those fabulous cosmetic experts behind the counter. Or, do you live near a Sephora store? Just pick a counter that appeals to you. The color palettes are slightly different in each line. I saw your pic and think a face moisturizer with a tint would probably work perfect for you cause you have great skin! They will teach you how to apply mascara and a soft charcoal grey pencil around your upper eye lid, some blush powder in the right shade, or maybe just a bronzer. With your blonde hair and fair skin you should stick to earth tones and "mineral" powder types. You don't need any concealer ... They always try to push that!

My mother was into make up and when I turned 13 she took me to department store for a full line of skin care stuff. Then at 15 she took me to dept store for mascara, blush and face powder. Ive done the same with my girls. It was like a rite of passage.

Edited to add, Lancombe has GREAT mascara and cover girl "volume" is the exact same formula! My neighbor works for cover girl and gave me the inside scoop! Same company and factory, just different packaging and PRICE!


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

The only issue about going to the store is that I need my husband to take and and push me in a wheelchair.

I can't walk far at all. The nearest store is 40 miles away.


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

Can he perhaps go for you with a list?


----------



## COGypsy (Aug 12, 2010)

I'm afraid that if you aren't planning to go to some sort of store to buy makeup that you're going to end up with a whole lot of makeup. Trying to match your skin tone to a foundation color on a computer screen is likely to be tricky. What about finding a Mary Kay or Avon rep that can come to you? You can get a lesson, try several shades and buy what works for you in terms of formula and color. Once you have a good match, then you can look for the same descriptions (cool, warm, yellow/pink/blue undertones) in other brands until you find one that you like. Things like eyeliner and shadow can be found anywhere. But I'd really suggest that you shop some in person for the foundation and blush until you find a good match. Otherwise, at $20 - $30 a bottle, it could become some pretty expensive trial and error.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

When I have the money, I buy MAC powder. Yes.


----------



## norajane (Feb 7, 2012)

I'mInLoveWithMyHubby said:


> The only issue about going to the store is that I need my husband to take and and push me in a wheelchair.
> 
> I can't walk far at all. The nearest store is 40 miles away.


You can order everything online. I buy everything from Clinique, and I do it online. You can return things you don't want or are the wrong shade, etc.

Their yellow moisturizer is the only one that doesn't make me break-out, so I branched out from there into their make-up lines too.

I'm bummed that they discontinued my favorite foundation - Almost Makeup. It was very light, almost a tinted moisturizer, but had good coverage and looked natural. I've been trying to find an alternative, but so far haven't really.


----------



## Angus1985 (Feb 14, 2013)

Clinique is a brand I have worn for over 20 years. Urban decay has awesome eye shadows. Even Estee Lauder has some great lipsticks, eyelash primer and Mascara's.

I love make up! Enjoy!!


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

I'mInLoveWithMyHubby said:


> I've never really been one to wear any makeup. It was never allowed by my mother while living in her home. If I did wear any, she'd call me names like a "streetwalker". Anyways, I never got into it until now.
> 
> The problem is that I do not like the makeup bought at the general stores like cover girl or whatever brands.
> 
> ...


try Urban Decay...their Naked collection of shadows is fabulous!
mascara...I use urban decay Big Fatty. 
Benefit has the most awesome dark circle concealer called Erase Paste.
Blush,I don't use powder blush. i use body heat activated blush called O-Glow by Smashbox

I also fell in love with the mineral eye shadows..they're loose powder instead of packed so they're a b*tch to use if you're in a hurry,it can get messy.

Put vaseline under your eyes while doing your eye makeup to catch the loose shadow that falls then wipe clean with a tissue so you don't have under eye circles from the shadow you just applied.


----------



## mablenc (Feb 26, 2013)

I love benefit cosmetics! There mascara is awesome, and they have great tutorials online plus their packaging is awesome. You can buy online.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## norajane (Feb 7, 2012)

FrenchFry, what are BB and CC creams? Clinique has been sending me emails about them, but I'm not clear on what they are and how they are different from other foundation.


----------



## CantePe (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: Re: Ladies, I need your help... Makeup advice please*



I'mInLoveWithMyHubby said:


> I won't buy the drugstore makeup for myself, I do but it for my girls since they go through it so fast. I did buy my oldest a set of bare minerals for Christmas this past year, but she doesn't live here any longer now that she's an adult. Otherwise, she is responsible for her own makeup.
> 
> What about mascara? Is there a really nice mascara that does not clump? I bought some prescriptives beyond long about 5-6 years ago and it's been discontinued. I saw one for sale at $60, but there's no way I'd spend that on mascara.


Emani does a plant based that doesn't clump.


----------



## Pandakiss (Oct 29, 2010)

BB &CC creams are a primer of sorts. It minim pores corrects color. Sunscreen I think.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

I don't know what you budget is but how about hiring a makeup artist to come to your home? She/he could tailor the look specific to your taste, show you how to achieve it and then let you know exactly what products they used. You can then purchase those exact shades online. Avon and Mary Kay will only sell their own products and they are not trained in makeup application, only to sell. Would this be of interest to you?


----------



## alte Dame (Aug 7, 2012)

I've always worn makeup, but have had lifelong sensitivity to certain ingredients. Clinique was good in some ways, but their lipstick and eye stuff still gave me problems.

The only brand I ever used that I had no trouble with and have loved is Prescriptives. They aren't sold in the stores anymore, but are available online:

Makeup & Skincare from Prescriptives: Available Exclusively Online

I keep stocked up - their Camouflage Cream is absolutely the best concealer on the market.

The only thing I don't like of theirs is the eye pencils - tips break off left and right and you have to sharpen them down to nothing - not worth it.


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

Wow, thank you for all the advice!

I have very fair skin. Here is a close up photo when I was just getting up for the day.










My husband will definitely take me if I ask him to. I'm going to make a note of everything on here. Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Hey, I know you said you are feeling down. May I give you a compliment? You have stunning and I mean *stunning* hair. Women pay hundreds of dollars per month to have that color, that cut and that length. A little makeup will only enhance the existing beauty you already have. Have fun with it!


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

I've worn makeup since I was old enough to wear it. 

I love MAC. I use MAC concealer and their Studio Fix foundation. It's hard to find one that matches my skin tone, but MAC has a variety of shades to match nearly any skin tone. Plus, they have a good recycling policy. If you bring back something like 6 of the empty containers, you get a free product. 

For lipstick, I like health food store brands. Since it's on my lips and I could potentially ingest it, I prefer something like Burt's Bees. You can find Burt's Bees just about anywhere these days..Target carries the brand.


----------



## Soifon (Oct 5, 2012)

Awww I'mInLove, you are so adorable!!!! I'm just lurking this thread but had to comment on your pic


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Go to a department store and ask them to do your make up. See what products you see and like and go from there. 
They will give you good tips too.

I, myself, use mostly Clinique.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Love your hair


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

It looks so soft! I know that sounds weird but well it's true. LOL.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Jellybeans said:


> It looks so soft! I know that sounds weird but well it's true. LOL.


I would kill for that kind of shine! Been using coconut oil now for weeks and while it looks better, not even close to that glossy. Booooo.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

RealBright... avocados help with that! You could try to find some natural avocado shampoo/conditioner. 

RealBright--love the avatar.


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

Thank you, but I'm just an average woman.

It's so hard to leave the house that I don't have my hair cut that often(2 times a year,lol). I use aquage silkening oil and chi silkening oil right after washing. I also use matrix conditioning balm as conditioner and my hair is really soft. Using those products keep my hair very healthy and soft. I do not share my hair products with anyone in the house. I love great hair products!


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

I'mInLoveWithMyHubby said:


> Thank you, but I'm just an average woman.
> 
> It's so hard to leave the house that I don't have my hair cut that often(2 times a year,lol). I use aquage silkening oil and chi silkening oil right after washing. I also use matrix conditioning balm as conditioner and my hair is really soft. Using those products keep my hair very healthy and soft. I do not share my hair products with anyone in the house. I love great hair products!


Your hair is really glorious. Thanks for the information. I will check it out as well as the avocado idea that Jellybeans mentioned.


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

Therealbrighteyes said:


> Your hair is really glorious. Thanks for the information. I will check it out as well as the avocado idea that Jellybeans mentioned.


It's biolage matrix conditioning balm. I buy it on amazon.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B002CMLH6A/ref=mp_s_a_1?qid=1364499809&sr=8-1&pi=SL75

The aquage is spendy, but I buy that on amazon too.
http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B002TW16IW/ref=mp_s_a_1?qid=1364500007&sr=8-2&pi=SL75

And the chi 
http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B000BX1Z00/ref=mp_s_a_1?qid=1364500116&sr=8-2&pi=SL75


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Omg. Biolage smells sooo good. Sometimes I just open the bottle just for a whiff. Lol



I'mInLoveWithMyHubby said:


> I do not share my hair products with anyone in the house.


:rofl: This is great!


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

Brands differ from one country to another, so I won't comment on those. A good way to start off, though, once you've chosen a brand is choosing:-


Good moisturizers (day and night) and cleansers.
A base to match your skin tone
Concealer stick to match your skin tone
Mascara
Kohl pencil (easier than eyeliner, to start off with, because you can smudge it into place)
Lipstick and/or lip gloss

Once you've mastered the basics, you can add subtle eyeshadows to suit your colouring.

Well manicured nails and polish is also a must for me


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

I'mInLoveWithMyHubby said:


> Wow, thank you for all the advice!
> 
> I have very fair skin. Here is a close up photo when I was just getting up for the day.
> 
> ...


The only thing I would say is needed would be more emphasis on those lovely eyes,but just a hint of mascara and warm tones for shadows. Finish it off with a dab of some barely there tinted lip gloss and a bit tinted moisturizer to even you out a little bit. And VOILA!! Glam!  
I think you're beautiful naturally and can get away with minimal war paint


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

LOVE the shape of your face too by the way.


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm a Benefit freak - 'They're Real' mascara is amazing and I use the 'Hello Flawless' foundation and powder. But I would definitely go to a department store and have them do a colour test for you. So many women wear the wrong colour foundation. Don't use it to self tan! 

You don't need huge amounts so keep it simple - I don't wear lipstick that often, slick of juicy tubes lip gloss may be all you need (or vaseline for that matter)


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

I'mInLoveWithMyHubby said:


> Wow, thank you for all the advice!
> 
> I have very fair skin. Here is a close up photo when I was just getting up for the day.
> 
> ...


You are beautiful! As a woman who loves playing with makeup.. I would KILL to play makeup artist on your fabulous canvass! Okay, I know that sounds weird but don't take it that way...


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

Pinterest is your friend. I found a blog written by a makeup artist that way. She has product recommendations and how to videos. I also ordered the makeup online. Fabulous! I wear makeup I was just looking to up my game. She makes it look so easy and I can't wait to try it. Am waiting on one more package until I can.


----------



## norajane (Feb 7, 2012)

Do you ever watch "What Not to Wear"? Carmindy is the make-up artist they use for that show, and she has a lot of good make-up application videos on her site.

She shows how to do certain eye techniques, the basics, evening make-up, etc.

Video | Carmindy


----------



## mablenc (Feb 26, 2013)

You are beautiful! Can't wait to see you with makeup, that is if your husband even gives you time to take a picture (wink wink). 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

